# Building a russian tortoise indoor pen



## Qasimja (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi everyone i'm new to this forum im trying to build my daughter an indoor tortoise pen its going to be a juvenile tortoise to be housed i'm mainly looking for plans i want to make it out of wood i just need the measurements i would take to lowes or home depot etc i see the one on petco for 107.00 that just seems like a waste of money when i can build it myself for under 30 bucks any help will be greatly appeciated


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you as I don't have a Russian, but someone will be along who can soon, just wanted to welcome you.


----------



## Qasimja (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for that what type of tortoises do you keep btw?


----------



## -ryan- (Aug 23, 2010)

You have a couple of options, all very cheap.
Large plastic containers are readily available, and though it is relatively small, you can easily get a 50 gallon rubbermaid container and either build a custom lid with lighting installed, or hang lights in the bin (if you don't have other pets or small children that could potentially harm the tortoise.
Another inexpensive option is to simply build a shallow box out of plywood. I would recommend at least 4'x2'x1', and again you can either build a nice lid or hang the lights.
You can also get a bookshelf, take out the shelves, lay it on its back and attach a piece of plywood for the floor, and yet again, add a top or hang lights.

There are a lot of options out there. You just have to do some investigating. But yes, you can save a ton of money by staying away from pet stores. It can save you hundreds.


----------



## Qasimja (Aug 23, 2010)

Ryan thanks alot that helped me alot i will probably go with the pen made of wood


----------



## Qasimja (Aug 23, 2010)

Well i went and got everything i needed from lowes and spent 30 dollars instead of paying 170 for the same size pen at a petstore i will post pictures after i drill everything together later also what would you recommend as far as substrate?


----------



## travisgn (Aug 23, 2010)

You should also consider how you want to seal/protect your new enclosure. Some people line them with plastic of some kind - shower curtain liners seem to be popular. I just put several coats of polyurethane on everything before putting it together. Another option I've seen is to line the bottom with plastic trays instead of just filling the whole thing with substrate. I'd like to give that a try in the future. It makes it easier if you want to use two or more substrates so they don't get mixed together as easily. You can also prepare fresh trays and swap them out quickly.

As far as substrate, if you search this forum (search feature near bottom of the page) you'll find a lot of info. Also see this website if you haven't already. I usually check that website first for a variety of topics and then come here for differing opinions from experienced keepers, and then try to make up my own mind.


----------



## Qasimja (Aug 23, 2010)

Yea i was just planning on lining it with a clear shower curtain liner Thanks for the for help


----------



## Laura (Aug 23, 2010)

can you build something outside as well? when the weather is nice and warm.. they do best if getting real sunshine. At least part time..


----------



## Qasimja (Aug 23, 2010)

i suppose i could but right now its been 100+ degrees outside for the last 3 weeks is that too hot?


----------

